# So a thank you to all...stupid varnish question got fixed



## Dale and Anita (Dec 22, 2016)

So we're fairly new here. I'm not new to furniture etc. but building in a small factory setting for someone else years ago is different from doing your own gig and trying new stuff out. That's fun. 

So among some other posts there were dialogues regarding finishing that I really appreciate as my experience with finishing was 

"stain the hell out of it with oil stain and wipe it up proper and leave it alone for the nite"... followed by 'wipe it one more time and spray booth it with lacquer'"... then the ever classic "tomorrow...soft sand it and we'll finaltomorrow (Sunday) nite and it'll be good to ship on Tuesday"

What I learned out of this was wipe the hell out of it with stain with rags. Let it dry a bit. Wipe it again. Spray it with laquer. Soft sand with 220. Lacquer again then dry it and sell the hell out of it.

So my big thank you "for now" is to those that gave me some insights into using a heat gun on varnish right after it's applied just to make it soften a bit and smooth out. Jebus Mc'Carthy, that makes perfect sense now. But at the time. Hammering away at one of those nightmare projects ... getting it to go clean....grr. 

So...after all the BS, pacing, several boxes of 2 part epoxy, tins of enamel, varnish, ever loving piles of money, 83 swearwords joined in moronic fashion. Just trying to get a level finish on a home lammed bunch of old aspen that should have probably been put in the burn pile. Then I met ya'll. 

Simple things. To you. Make a huge difference to dumb-asses like me. Thank you! 

Btw. The wood in question (pics) from stock 15 year old laying in an off cut wood pile cut and curing in way northern BC conditions (average temps range from 28F to -35F plus about 15 ft of snow each winter). Less than pleasant material to work with. But the colors it gives.

Anyhow... Thank you all!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 22, 2016)

Very nice! There us so much information here it is mind-boggling. Keep looking, you're bound to find more useful info, I'm sure you've got some pearls of wisdom that can help others too! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice job of finishing D&A. That aspen sure can suck up stain. I like the brown tone you gave that old blue stained crap...


----------

